# Stream Deck / Cubase - Thread



## MarcusD (Feb 20, 2022)

EDIT: Google Drive Download Link for Icons.





Stream Deck - Icons - Google Drive







drive.google.com





Finally got around to buying a Stream Deck XL and just started setting up some buttons. Have many of you run into any issues with certain key commands not working?

First one I've run into is creating a button for turning on and off the Active Cycle which is assigned to 'Num /' in Cubase - after assigning the keystroke to button on the XL, nothing happens when using it. Obviously the easy thing to do would be to move it to a different key-binding..

Just hoping this isn't going to become a reoccurring thing, while setting up.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 21, 2022)

Making some icons for Cubase functions, will share them here as I go.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## MarcusD (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Henu (Feb 21, 2022)

I got the 15-button version last week and have been having an absolute blast with it. I've previously used my Logitech's G-buttons for the same thing but having this on my side is even more convenient.

Right now most of my used commands and macros are related to visibility and monitoring with some handy midi cleaning and CC control with Logical Editor as well. It's already made some serious improvements into my workflow and is definitely one of the best 150 €'s I've spent.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 21, 2022)

Henu said:


> I got the 15-button version last week and have been having an absolute blast with it. I've previously used my Logitech's G-buttons for the same thing but having this on my side is even more convenient.
> 
> Right now most of my used commands and macros are related to visibility and monitoring with some handy midi cleaning and CC control with Logical Editor as well. It's already made some serious improvements into my workflow and is definitely one of the best 150 €'s I've spent.



Nice! Super impressed so far, was geeking out until the early hours. Got an absolute horde of PLE commands and macros that can be put to better use without having to contort fingers into crooked shapes. Excited by how much time this thing will save. Not just for Cubase - but with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Pappaus (Feb 21, 2022)

On a not-so-musical note, I have a menu in my stream deck just for favorite websites - one button instead of starting browser, opening favorites, scrolling and clicking. Sounds small, but is a pleasant time saver.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 21, 2022)

3DC said:


> How do you like the build quality and the buttons of the SD XL? Also the length of the USB cable? Is it 1.5m or is it shorter?



Build quality is great, buttons are a clear plastic with slightly concave soft feel. Nice to press, not too firm, not too flimsy, not too sensitive, any accidental taps wont trigger them.

Outer housing is solid, good quality plastic. With the XL M2 you can also detach the magnetic stand (not sure about the others). So if you want to lay it flat on the desk (although slightly angled upwards) you can. The stand also has a rubber grip on the base to stop it sliding around.

Not measured the cable length, but it's definitely over a meter, most probably 1.5m. USB-C to USB2 (or 3) connector with the C connecting to the unit. The connection is on the back (not the stand) there's a recess where the cable angles into. The cable can be threaded through a hole at the rear of the stand, keeps it tidy.

The software for setting up your buttons is really great. Simple to use with drag and drop functionality. When mapping keystrokes you just click a learn button then press the keystroke. Done. Or you can select it from the provided keymap lists.

The software also has built in txt feature, so you don't have to create your own images with text to display something. You can change the font (although limited), Size, and use Bold or Italic lettering. The only thing you can't do is set a background colour for a button (unless I've missed it).

There's also a sort-of market place where you can download free profiles and icons your Stream Deck. They got things on there for Final Cut, Davinci Resolve, Adobe and more... Be nice to see more music related ones though. Some of the pre-made profiles are super handy for controlling Windows. Launch Apps, Software, Pages, File Explorer, Power Options etc.. etc..

I've set up a button that takes me directly to the task manager to kill Cubase when it's taking too long to die. Arguably the most useful button ever created.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, you can assign SD profiles for specific software. For example, load Cubase then the SD loads my Cubase profile. Go back to the Desktop and SD loads my desktop profile.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 21, 2022)

3DC said:


> Can I drag and drop or select exe file for SD mapping?



Just tried it, then banged my head off the desk. YES you can. - Here's me cut 'n pasting the file locations... *sigh*


----------



## MarcusD (May 25, 2022)

Thought I'd share this before tip toing to bed...


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## MarcusD (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## MarcusD (Aug 24, 2022)

Reworked some of the original ones. Will upload more soon.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 24, 2022)

Great work Marcus! You place your button images in the "streamdeck_keys" folder in order to use them?


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 24, 2022)

Haven’t looked that deep yet into formatting, I just have them in a HD folder atm to drag and drop onto buttons. 

I’ll take a look and see what format they need to be and convert them. So they can be searched from within the software.


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## MarcusD (Aug 25, 2022)

I've added a Google Drive link to the OP for downloading the free icons continually posted. I'll keep adding images in posts for reference, though.


----------



## Auger Frederic (Dec 18, 2022)

C'est top merci beaucoup Marcus !


----------

